# 4010 gas to diesel conversion?



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Anybody know anything about converting a 4010 gasoline tractor over to a diesel engine? I have heard that they make kits for this purpose, but it seems to me that nothing short of an outright engine swap will work. Maybe I'm wrong, but i have to fix her up  and if it gets real expensive the money would be better spent on the conversion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have never done this but it would be my suspicion that the conversion would cost more that just outright buying a rebuild. You would have to swap out the head and more than likely a bunch of other stuff. Have you tried looking in a tractor salvidge yard? I can give you some numbers if you are interested.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would be very interested in hearing more about this project. I am just not that sure that the components from the gas engine are interchangable with diesel. Usually the gas components are much lighter and not nearly as strong.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm thinkin' parts man can shed some light on this subject. :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

This would be a fairly big project to if it could be done also right? You up for that? I am also interested in this project.
Ryan


----------



## Dakota Farm (Aug 20, 2004)

Look around for JD 4010 Diesel before you spend the money on a conversion....better yet, find a late model JD 4020 Diesel with a Powershift Transmission, then sell your JD 4010 Gas. It should bring between $3500 to $4500 depending on hours and condition.


----------



## Dakota Farm (Aug 20, 2004)

bartmoon


----------

